# Jay Cutler's Steroid pics



## Flex (Feb 25, 2005)

This is from his video.

I thought he only took Cell Tech


----------



## westb51 (Feb 25, 2005)

man thats a good eye. did you spot it?


----------



## Du (Feb 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45100
> 
> This is from his video.
> 
> I thought he only took Cell Tech


Maybe its injectable b12.


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2005)

Er.. I reckon it's only..er..methelated or white spirits that work best at cooler temperatures. Yeah, that's it. What's the benefits of keeping gear in your fridge if they've only gotta be warmed up alittle for easier injecting. Is this the common normal way of storing AS?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2005)

and all this time I thought he was natural.


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2005)

he is, he just makes sure he knocks back loads of nitro-tech bars


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 25, 2005)

we don't even know what are in the bottles ..come on now Flex


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

What!? You mean you have to take steroids to get that big? FUCK! I just spent my life savings on Nitro-Tech


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> we don't even know what are in the bottles ..come on now Flex


I hope to God that's a joke.  Please, help me retain my confidence in you and tell me that's a joke.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2005)

on another note, what a fricking dumbass! if you had any common sense you would hide that crap while filming your video.


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet, but my buddy told me in Ronnie's video he has this big ass pill seperator "thingee", and he says they're his vitamins. 

k, Ronnie. Do you prefer the Barney or Whilma chewables?


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2005)

^his new video "Redemption"


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> on another note, what a fricking dumbass! if you had any common sense you would hide that crap while filming your video.


Maybe 'roids do make you stupid.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet, but my buddy told me in Ronnie's video he has this big ass pill seperator "thingee", and he says they're his vitamins.



Thats exactly what they were, vitamins and various herbals, i.e. saw palmetto for his massively inflamed prostate.


----------



## Cyber_Pinky (Feb 25, 2005)

He actually labelled all of them... and the ones that he labelled that I own looked the same... but it wasn't like he was hiding anything.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

a guy over at another board apparently said that the vials were humalog (insulin). My monitor at work sucks ass so i can barely see anything but i guess with a good eye you can make them out.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> a guy over at another board apparently said that the vials were humalog (insulin). My monitor at work sucks ass so i can barely see anything but i guess with a good eye you can make them out.


Even if you have a state-of-the-art monitor, a picture is limited by the resolution it was taken at.  That person either really knows what they're talking about concerning what insulin looks like, or they're completely pulling that out of their


----------



## ClintZ28 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow, I've watch the whole video through and never noticed that.  Hah.  Wish I could zoom and see what it all actually is.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 25, 2005)

haha, damn thats funny.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Even if you have a state-of-the-art monitor, a picture is limited by the resolution it was taken at.  That person either really knows what they're talking about concerning what insulin looks like, or they're completely pulling that out of their



i doubt the guy read the label or anything, he just knows what they look like. when you juice you need a good eye for the little things because the fake shit can look just as good as the real thing.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> a guy over at another board apparently said that the vials were humalog (insulin). My monitor at work sucks ass so i can barely see anything but i guess with a good eye you can make them out.


Ya but not all the vials are the same(size, color etc) in Mr Cutler's fridge...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Even if you have a state-of-the-art monitor, a picture is limited by the resolution it was taken at.



Could be a dark display, i.e. invar shadow mask CRT.

Could be a mix of GH and slin in there, who knows.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 25, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I hope to God that's a joke.  Please, help me retain my confidence in you and tell me that's a joke.


ok so u know for a fact that those bottles contain steroids..you've been to his house..u know the contents>? u know for a fact that they aren't herbs but steroids? no doubt whatsoever?


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2005)

GH? Ergh, nasty.


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> GH? Ergh, nasty.



that's all this one dude at my gym LOVES.

My god is he a monster.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ok so u know for a fact that those bottles contain steroids..you've been to his house..u know the contents>? u know for a fact that they aren't herbs but steroids? no doubt whatsoever?


 Cheech: "_Looks _like dog shit."
 Chong: "_Smells _like dog shit."
 Cheech: "_Tastes _like dog shit."
 Chong: "Wow man ... glad *I* didn't step in it."

 We need an OTB Pre Law Scholarship Fund established for our boy.  He gonna be a killer in the court room ...

 Ya gotta admit bro it does look like gear in the fridge.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> ok so u know for a fact that those bottles contain steroids..you've been to his house..u know the contents>? u know for a fact that they aren't herbs but steroids? no doubt whatsoever?


No, I haven't been to his house, but I know this:


He's on steroids and growth hormone and probably insulin. 
Herbs aren't held in a suspension. 
Nor are they put in "pharmaceutical-looking" bottles.
Nor are they stored in a refrigerator. 

If it looks like gear, stored where gear is stored, in containers that gear comes in, and sitting in the refrigerator of a man that uses gear, I'm 99.9% sure it's not freaking herbs. 

But if you choose to stamp your confidence down on that .1% chance, denying all evidence and logic, be my guest. 

For the rest of us, it's gear.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 25, 2005)

If you could get a higher resolution image we might be able to get more, 72 dpi is very limiting.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 25, 2005)

HGH in the fridge makes some sense, but why store streroids in the fridge?  That would be a big pain in the ass, so to speak.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 25, 2005)

It is very funny though, didn't anyone notice that before they released it? jeeesh!!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't believe anyone would doubt what those are. Look at any pro, you know they're on gear. The cops don't bust them because there are bigger things to worry about. He's on gear, so is Ronnie, so is Gunter, Markus, all of them. They're pro bodybuilders, that's what they do. Life goes on.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 25, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet, but my buddy told me in Ronnie's video he has this big ass pill seperator "thingee", and he says they're his vitamins.



they are his 'energy pills' apparently 

he actually runs through all of them, all vits, efas, antioxidents and other natural health supps. he don't show you any roids

and oh yeah why keep roids in the fridge? i might have some trouble convincing my uni flatmates that that little bottle of oil labeled 'testosterone' is really cooking oil or some shit, thank God for mini fridges


----------



## bigsampson (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO someone has a damn good eye


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 26, 2005)

Since he ain't send'n none to me , who gives a fuck what it is . Tha Greedy bastard. ha ha ha ha   Peace n Love


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought these guys were more careful than to keep any juice in their house, much less on display. They are definitely vials of liquid, but I seriously doubt he would have juice sittting right there.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2005)

I am a bit upset because Jay swore to me that he would only use Anabolic-Matrix Rx while preparing for this years Arnold.


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I thought these guys were more careful than to keep any juice in their house, much less on display. They are definitely vials of liquid, but I seriously doubt he would have juice sittting right there.



what are they then? nippers of Absolut and Jager?

And i don't think it matters if it's on display in his house. That's exactly what it is.....HIS house.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

We all keep shit in our houses, they keep their shit in theirs. I doubt he worries much, especially in Vegas. I think they have other things to worry about there.


----------



## Supa-T (May 12, 2008)

Dude, Cutler is a frreakin' cartoon. Genetics nothin', dudes packin' gear. Go ask him in person, he'll lie out the side of his mouth. 'Cause his sposors that pay his overflexed ass to tout their mediocre products would can him in two seconds if he freely admitted to using 'roids. Don't be an idiot, nobody gets that big on diet and training-N-O-B-O-D-Y.


----------



## Chevrolet (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the newsflash supa t!


----------



## alexvega (May 13, 2008)

*k agree*



Supa-T said:


> Dude, Cutler is a frreakin' cartoon. Genetics nothin', dudes packin' gear. Go ask him in person, he'll lie out the side of his mouth. 'Cause his sposors that pay his overflexed ass to tout their mediocre products would can him in two seconds if he freely admitted to using 'roids. Don't be an idiot, nobody gets that big on diet and training-N-O-B-O-D-Y.



i??´agree coplete !


----------



## SJ69 (May 17, 2008)

wow, old thread.
No way that's steroids, maybe HCG or HGH.
Can you imagine tryin' to pull COLD oil?
I have to heat that shyt up in a warm water bath, it's a bitch to draw at room temp, WTF would you refrigerate it?
It's water based if anything.


----------



## gronkboy (May 23, 2008)

Now that's a big ol' bump!


----------



## kalmin18180 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Listen.....*

Okay it is insulin that diabetics take. When you are on HGH you take insulin and it flows through your body and makes your muscles bigger. Jay has a gift that most do not have and not just anybody can take this "magical juice" and look like him. -J Kalmin


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 18, 2010)

kalmin18180 said:


> Okay it is insulin that diabetics take. When you are on HGH you take insulin and it flows through your body and makes your muscles bigger. Jay has a gift that most do not have and not just anybody can take this "magical juice" and look like him. -J Kalmin



This is how you popped your post cherry? WTF!!!? and on a 2 1/2 year old thread?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Nov 18, 2010)

As best pro BB it is his job to deny steroid use, but Jay is well know DEA informant and he can do just anything he wants in USA. Even selling dvd showing that.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 19, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> This is how you popped your post cherry? WTF!!!? and on a 2 1/2 year old thread?



What i was thinking ?

My be he found the forums throw Google ?


----------



## BigBoiH (Nov 19, 2010)

Supa-T said:


> Dude, Cutler is a frreakin' cartoon. Genetics nothin', dudes packin' gear. Go ask him in person, he'll lie out the side of his mouth. 'Cause his sposors that pay his overflexed ass to tout their mediocre products would can him in two seconds if he freely admitted to using 'roids. Don't be an idiot, nobody gets that big on diet and training-N-O-B-O-D-Y.



Why does it matter if he uses? Regardless of what he uses, it still takes absolute discipline to be able to reach his status. Most of my buddies that use would deny that shit to the death, so why wouldn't he? Who can blame him for lieing? This sub-culture is taboo in most countries and all credit is taken away in a second if you are found out. I know if people kept coming up to me asking if i'm juicing i'd be 38 hot and probably flip. Give the man credit. At least it isnt a gallon of synthol sitting in his fridge.


----------



## underscore (Nov 19, 2010)

lol this thread is so gd old


----------



## gcsrx (Jan 3, 2013)

What can i say! ups ...hehe...looks like my fridge!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 3, 2013)

How do you guys even find this tread... It's been revived like three time. Let the thing die.


----------



## overburdened (Jan 3, 2013)

Mags said:


> Er.. I reckon it's only..er..methelated or white spirits that work best at cooler temperatures. Yeah, that's it. What's the benefits of keeping gear in your fridge if they've only gotta be warmed up alittle for easier injecting. Is this the common normal way of storing AS?



more than likely it is hgh, igf1, slin, etc... you don't keep oil based aas in the fridge, they crash,,,, but good eye!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 3, 2013)

Damnit OB I had to edit my post after I saw yours, you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2013)

musclepump said:


> I can't believe anyone would doubt what those are. *Look at any pro, you know they're on gear.* The cops don't bust them because there are bigger things to worry about. *He's on gear, so is Ronnie, so is Gunter, Markus, all of them. They're pro bodybuilders, that's what they do. *Life goes on.



musclepump, you're a LIAR! 

Gustavo Badell is 100% Natural - YouTube



dieseljimmy said:


> How do you guys even find this tread... It's been revived like three time. *Let the thing die.*



Ace Venture Alive - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2013)

_Soooo_, what's that in Jay's fridge?


----------



## Z499 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Jim Carey vid just made my day. I haven't laughed that hard in a while, thanks man


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^ Was going to use the Frankenstein one but then saw Ace Ventura. 

"It's Alive!!!" - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 3, 2013)

It's insulin. Orange tops grey label. I can almost smell that insulin smell...


----------



## Z499 (Jan 3, 2013)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Was going to use the Frankenstein one but then saw Ace Ventura.



I'm glad you went with Ace


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if the folks who thought this was an oilbase aas were serious. Even a begginer would know it crashes. Plus it's from a legit prescription, hahaha maybe it is yah?                hgh, igf-1, slin ect is what this most likely is. Oh, he has dogs and there are vet drugs for dogs look like this and need refrigoration.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 4, 2013)

I highly doubt this is for his dogs.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2013)

Mudge said:


> I highly doubt this is for his dogs.



That's Scrappy's rHgh and Insulin. How do we know what it is??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2013)

yes he can take what he want he work for DEA i hear


----------



## zmastiff (Jan 6, 2013)

Jay was diagnose with Type-1 diabetes at the age of 25. I don't know anyone the keeps aas in the fridge so, yes its a good chance its insulin.


----------

